# Every American To Be Microchipped In 2013 Per Obamacare



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

Subtitle C-11 Sec. 2521 - National Medical Device Registry which states:

"The Secretary shall establish a national medical device registry (in this subsection referred to as the 'registry') to facilitate analysis of postmarket safety and outcomes data on each device that-''(A) is or has been used in or on a patient; and ''(B) is a class III device; or ''(ii) a class II device that is implantable." :******: :eyeroll: :******: uke:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

You can make people buy licenses, you can make them have SS numbers, but you start marking them and you will have problems. A large percentage of people will say this fits right in with Revelations and they would rather die than submit. You want chaos try pull this off. They will need the United Nations to send in people to disarm us after Obama signs the United Nations small arms treaty. Then they may try pull this off, but if they try do it before disarming America there will be a real crap storm.


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

Not that I would put anything past these power hungry whack-jobs, but I believe you are reading quite a bit into that beyond what it states. 

There are many devices being used on or inside human bodies as we sit here right now. On the surface as that reads I would say it's talking about a registry of all devices used in human health care. Again not to say they would never try to morph it into something beyond that ... just trying to set a line for sanity in the discussion


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

I think the operative wording is "unique device
identifier for each device" This leaves it pretty much
to the Secretary of Health how this will be implemented. 
Will the device have electronic coding that can be accessed 
by a electronic reader that could have all types of info on the individual.

(2) STANDARDS, IMPLEMENTATION CRITERIA,
AND CERTIFICATION CRITERIA.-The Secretary of
the Health Human Services, acting through the
head of the Office of the National Coordinator for
Health Information Technology, shall adopt standards, 
implementation specifications, and certification
criteria for the electronic exchange and use in certified 
electronic health records of a unique device
identifier for each device described in paragraph,
if such an identifier is required by section 519(f) of
the Federal Food, Drug, and Cosmetic Act (21
U.S.C. 360i(f)) for the device


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

A little to big brother for me. They recommend we don't use blue tooth while walking around the mall because it can be scanned and your phone information downloaded. I would not mind electronic information about individual health held at a clinic, but it should be on a computer not connected to the internet. Any information required a thousand miles away for an emergency could be downloaded to a to a flash drive and sent via another computer. As far as implanted information they can shove that where the sun doesn't shine. 
Your right DecoyDummy it doesn't specifically state that, but it leaves that power to the Secretary of Health and Human Services. With these clowns you seldom see power that is not eventually abused. How many unconstitutional Czars do we have now? I think what bothers me is the sum total of the intrusions this administration is making.


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

I'm just taking note that is states *device registry* ... Not any indication of "every 
American being microchipped".

I just hate to see instances where *My Side* might start actually sounding like the whackos.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

DecoyDummy said:


> I'm just taking note that is states *device registry* ... Not any indication of "every
> American being microchipped".
> 
> I just hate to see instances where *My Side* might start actually sounding like the whackos.


  I completely understand that. I just want to expose the other side when they do sound like wackos. :thumb:


----------

